# CANADIAN AIRBORNE REGIMENT - SUICIDE OF CPL SCOTT SMITH 2 COMMANDO 1994 RWANDA



## seccee99 (1 May 2008)

Does anyone recall Cpl Scott Smith from 2 Commando, he was in Rwanda from September to December in 1994 and committed suicide on Xmas day.  He shot himself in the head, he had been hallucinating being on the drug mefloquine (anti malaria drug).

I want to know where he is buried.  I beleive he is buried in Stoney Creek Ontario but not sure

Anyone with any info or have stories to tell me about Scott while he was alive would be greatly appreciated.

His long lost friend Michelle.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2008)

I don't know your friend and I'm sorry about his death.  However, it should be known that the more severe side effects of mefloquine are usually rare and seems to affect people who already have a mental illness/condition.  As a matter of fact, people who have had a mental illness such as depression, generalized anxiety disorder, psychosis (losing touch with reality), or schizophrenia (abnormal thoughts or feelings) should not take mefloquine.

Mefloquine Info


----------



## seccee99 (1 May 2008)

Well that could well have been the case but I'm a little hesitant to beleive because alot of the soldiers that were on Mefloquine because I knew some of the guys from the Airborne also would have horrible nightmares, sleepless nights, suicidal thoughts and hallucinations.  But I do know that in very rare cases it would cause someone to commit actual suicide.

I guess I will never know, but Scott was never a depressed person - I went to high school with him and then worked with him in Meaford, I still think it had something to do with the drugs........


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2008)

No offense, but are you trying to file a class action against the producers of mefloquine?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73810/post-707852.html#msg707852 at 0916 hrs

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73808/post-707861.html#msg707861 at 1000 hrs

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73815/post-707889.html#msg707889 at 1148 hrs

Three posts on the same topic, despite this Mod warning: 



> seccee99,
> You've already opened a thread on this topic.  Please do not spam the site with multiple copies of the same thing.



All three posts mention the use of mefloquine, so I really must question the fact that you are looking for people who knew him, rather than slamming the use of mefloquine by the CF.  Personally, the fact that someone has died is sufficient info to post, without posting all the details of their death.


----------



## seccee99 (1 May 2008)

I am only looking for friends who might have been with him in Rwanda when this all took place, I'm not looking to start anything. I'm looking for their opinion if they were their with him and were with him on a daily basis. I have only been in touch with  2 ex CAR and they agree with me.

As for posting all the details about his death - it happened so long ago that his name alone might not ring a bell, I have no idea how many Scott Smith's we might have lost since I've been in. So that is why I've given details.

Sorry.


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2008)

seccee99 said:
			
		

> Does anyone recall Cpl Scott Smith from 2 Commando, he was in Somalia from September to December in 1994 and committed suicide on Xmas day.  He shot himself in the head, he had been hallucinating being on the drug mefloquin (anti malaria drug).
> 
> I want to know where he is buried.  I beleive he is buried in Stoney Creek Ontario but not sure
> 
> ...



*Somalia:* December *1992* to June *1993*.

*Rwanda 1994:* Smitty's suicide occurs on 25 Dec; although he had indeed been in Somalia with the CAR during 92/93.

I have your email addy listed here -- I'll send you a note this evening.

Vern


----------



## seccee99 (1 May 2008)

Vern,

That would be great.

Yes I knew he went to Rwanda to.  I thought he was in Rwanda first and then sent to Somalia. I remember now.  I'm getting 93 and 94 confused.

Michelle


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2008)

seccee99 said:
			
		

> As for posting all the details about his death - it happened so long ago that his name alone might not ring a bell, I have no idea how many Scott Smith's we might have lost since I've been in. So that is why I've given details.
> 
> Sorry.



No apology necessary.


----------



## alfie (2 May 2008)

Try on commando.org lots of paras on the site in the chat section you'll have to register but if your an ex jumper you'll have good company


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2008)

"Smitty" as I knew him by, was recoursed into our platoon (12 Platoon, 8930) in Cornwallis about Week 5 or so...its been awhile so the details are hazy.  He was an excellent guy and one of the few who were headed for The RCR (we had 49 recruits headed for PPCLI).  

I didn't see Smitty again after everyone scattered after Grad but was saddened to hear of his death.  I have 1 picture of him somewhere from Basic, if I can lay my hands on it, I'll scan it and send it / post it here.

RIP Smitty


----------



## seccee99 (6 May 2008)

That would be nice - there are 3 pics on the Commando website of him.

I saw him just before he left for Rwanda and read about his death in the paper...........it still haunts me to this day.


----------

